# Sunday River - 10/27/13



## jrd100 (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to Sunday river on Sunday 10/27/13.  They were not able to make snow last night, the conditions were very spring like. Great to be skiing in October though, had an awesome time. Awesome start to the season. Let it snow!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome, how much vertical do they have open?

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrd100 (Oct 27, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Awesome, how much vertical do they have open?



I would guess 500 to 600 vertical feet (T2 was skiable from the top of the Locke Mtn Triple to the mid-station). SR has been making snow on 3 or 4 other trails so provided the temps stay colder I would guess the trail count will go up significantly in the next 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 27, 2013)

I was up there today as well. They seriously had a guy shoveling snow to fill in the mud rivers so that we could ski across.

Very spring like indeed. Lines were about 12 people deep 9:30-10:30 and then disappeared completely. They download line was by far the longest of the day.

They place emptied after 11am because there were a LOT of rocks coming out toward the mid-station.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 27, 2013)

That is awesome. I

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice job.  I was first Chair Sunday Morning. I was not able to go on Sat.  Really amazing how much work went into opening.  The shovel comments are true.  The ops folks were proud and they should be.  This was not the best conditions they have had at the opening, but the efforts can't be measured unless you actually saw when they did in a short period of time.  Expansion can't be far away. Right Stuff had some snow on it, Jungle road, Jim's Whim,  all Punches top to  3/4 of the way to the bottom, even a little was visible on cascades.  I will be there early Sat again.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! Love it, here come the trip reports!


----------



## nanjil (Oct 28, 2013)

it was better saturday


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2013)

Picture of a guy shoveling snow into the mud so we could ski across. Grooming Sunday River style.


----------



## John (Nov 4, 2013)

the scenery is beautiful though!, I have never skied Sunday river. Looks like I'll need to make the drive up


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2013)

Have attended the early beach parties...~twice.  Gotta give kudos to mountain crew for the effort, they're #1 in grooming...imho.


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2013)

Skied 11-3 and the coverage was much better than expected. The guns were running and it was pretty wet skiing but skied from 9-1 and skied to the bottom instead of downloading. Thin in spots on Lower Sunday punch but better than downloading. Skied all the way to within sight of barker lodge. Just a short walk from there to cold Thumpers!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2013)

spring conditions in fall? nice.


----------

